# Swedish Cube Day 2008



## Kenneth (Sep 24, 2008)

It will be a Cube Day also this year (5 years in a row including this).

The date will be December 6 and the venue is close to where last years competition was. Last years venue was extreamly nice but a bit small so we will be in a school lunch room this year:

Map

Events are not fully decided but of course the usual ones as:

2x2x2
3x3x3
3x3x3 OH
4x4x4

5x5x5 ... to save time it will be paralell qualification rounds during the day, the best will go to finals.

3x3x3 Feet
Pyraminx
Megaminx
Clock
Square-1
Magic
Master Magic
3x3x3 BLD

4x4x4 BLD ... paralell event, if you like to do this you may have to skip something else.

Multi BLD

And of course it will be some unofficial events too:

Snake ... we usally do Magic, MM and Snake paralell (for the last 4-5 competiotons I went to in Sweden and Finland), you go to the podium and do all three in one sitting, works fine and it saves time.

2x2x2 OH ... a must at the Cube Day
2-4 Relay ... for the first time in competition it will be relay (only 2-4 to save time otherwise it would have been 2-5).

Maybe some more...

Sleeping places? I don't know yet...

It will be a small entry fee to finance the venue (around 5 euro)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 24, 2008)

sounds good! i've never been to sweeden so this could be a nice time to go


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 24, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> sounds good! i've never been to sweeden so this could be a nice time to go



Not to mention you will get another chance to beat Johan in Pyraminx (and me too =)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 24, 2008)

ooo i don't know, it's hard work, i'm not sure


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 17, 2008)

From now you can register for the cube day.

http://www.svekub.se/kubdagen/


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm thinking about going there. Both big cube BLDs and multi sound great. Maybe, maybe.


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 17, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> I'm thinking about going there. Both big cube BLDs and multi sound great. Maybe, maybe.



Great Ville, it is just a boring boat ride to do for you to get here so I really think you shall come (and show us your exellent skills)

------

I got here to tell you to wait a little with registration, it seems to be some problem with the form, I'm working on it right now and I make a new post here when I know all works as it should.


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 17, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> I got here to tell you to wait a little with registration, it seems to be some problem with the form, I'm working on it right now and I make a new post here when I know all works as it should.



That was solved, or I did not have to do anything but check my junk mail to find the missing posts I was looking for earlier 

Register!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 17, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking about going there. Both big cube BLDs and multi sound great. Maybe, maybe.
> ...



Wow, Ville will have 2 chances at 5x5x5 BLD and 3 chances at 4x4x4 BLD. Chris will have to do something quick or the USA will finally lose our long dominance of big cubes BLD.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 17, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > Ville Seppänen said:
> ...



Have I mentioned something about WR's, USA, 25th of October and 4 European tournaments before?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 17, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Kenneth said:
> ...



Yes, I remember that, but it seems like of those 4, only the Hungarian Open has the big cube BLD events (at least according to the websites), and so far, the Hungarian Open doesn't really have any serious threats to Chris's records registered. (Although István is improving fast!)


----------



## joey (Oct 29, 2008)

[Arnaud posted this]
It must have been disappointing for Ville and Rafal. I was expecting these events to be added during lunch or something.

I am glad that Ville got the 3x3x3_bf WR officially, even if there weren't 12 competitors. (and Anssi the feet_WR)


P.S. Sorry Joey, but I posted this under your account. I didn't notice you were still logged in.

And thanks for pointing out that there were actually 12 competitors Tim. 12 people, 2 WR's in 1 tournament by 2 different people. Is 1/6 a record?
[/Arnaud posted this]


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 29, 2008)

joey said:


> I am glad that Ville got the 3x3x3_bf WR officially, even if there weren't 12 competitors. (and Anssi the feet_WR)



But there were 12 competitors. Only 11 in 3x3, but Petri Vanhala did feet.


----------



## joey (Oct 29, 2008)

Yup there where. It seems also, that I forgot to log out at Arnaud's house.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 30, 2008)

> It must have been disappointing for Ville and Rafal. I was expecting these events to be added during lunch or something.



Oh, that explains it. I was wondering how you thought the big cube BLD records were going to change that day.

Anyway, it doesn't much matter - there's a pretty good chance they'll change by the end of the year.


----------



## Claesson (Oct 30, 2008)

I am not coming, its so sad for you all, and for me to


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 18, 2008)

There are some minor changes, I added feet cubing if more people than Mats Kollbrink like to do it, Anssi said he may come, if he does it will be at least two for feet and then it will be.

More; Joey asked me if I could add finals for BLD just like they had at Drexel. Not a bad Idéa, then he and Ville will have more attempts for the WR. But it will not be finals, that because it is possible to DNF all final attempts and not have a result from there, even if you break the WR in the first round. So it will be combined finals, that way the best time in the comp will be the winning time, even if it is done in the first attempts.

I will update the SCD 2008 web page with this information a little later.


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 18, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> More; Joey asked me if I could add finals for BLD just like they had at Drexel. Not a bad Idéa, then he and Ville will have more attempts for the WR. But it will not be finals, that because it is possible to DNF all final attempts and not have a result from there, even if you break the WR in the first round. So it will be combined finals, that way the best time in the comp will be the winning time, even if it is done in the first attempts.



And that is against the rules my delegate just told me, max 3 attemts in best of rounds.

So it will be like in Drexel = finals of three more tries for the best 6 in the first round.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 19, 2008)

hehehe 6 attempts.  Can't wait for this competition.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 20, 2008)

I am trying to resist going there, but it is hard


----------



## joey (Nov 20, 2008)

why resist? just go, it's good for you


----------



## Henrik (Nov 20, 2008)

Arnaud we talked about this last night, and I will quote you again:
" Get your priorities in order "

Come to Sweden


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 20, 2008)

So
much
pressure
resist
must
I


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 20, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> So
> much
> pressure
> resist
> ...



You have to come. You told me you will teach me how to DNF sub54 in 3x3x3BLD (And I will do my best to teach you to get 50s).


----------



## jazzthief81 (Nov 20, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> So
> much
> pressure
> resist
> ...



I don't know if this is going to help or have to adverse effect but I will be there too


----------



## Tyson (Nov 21, 2008)

If you go, I will buy you beer.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 21, 2008)

Lars: That motivates me even more to go
Tyson: That doesn't (was that even directed at me?)

But still, I won't go (be strong Arnaud)


----------



## Tyson (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh yes, the beer was directed at you. I would wire money to Lars and ask him to purchase it for me and present it to you


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 21, 2008)

Tyson said:


> Oh yes, the beer was directed at you. I would wire money to Lars and ask him to purchase it for me and present it to you



That's a pretty international beer-offer. An American guy sending money to a Belgian guy to buy a Dutch guy a beer in Sweden (I am guessing the beer wouldn't even be a Swedish beer)

Lars is going anyway. I don't think he would mind that beer.

(I also get the idea that me going/resisting to go is now part of a bet. That beer might just be an investment for Tyson)


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 21, 2008)

Arnaud, we got most brands of Dannish beer, care for a Tuborg?

The latest news:

There will be prize money! (I'm not fully informed about it yet, I will get back to the subject when I know the details).


----------



## joey (Nov 21, 2008)

Oooh tuborg. I put plenty of that on the shelves at the supermarket where i work. Although, it doesn't seem to be *that* popular.


----------



## hr.mohr (Nov 21, 2008)

Carlsberg is better and the best are the Odense Classic


----------



## Gunnar (Nov 21, 2008)

Nonono, all those are cheap crap-beers. 

If you want great danish beer you should try any beer from Mikkeller. They don't have their own brewery but travel around to well-reputated breweries in Belgium, and other countries, and brew a new beer for each place they visit. Among my favourites: Mikkeller Monk's Elexir, Mikkeller Black (17.5% ), Mikkeller Black Hole.

Ok, besides the beer talk; Arnauld, you have to come. You know it'll be fun.


----------



## Henrik (Nov 22, 2008)

Gunnar do you need me to bring some beer?

I am for sure going now it took too long to find out but I am going now.

See you all in Sweden also Aranud!!!


----------



## Gunnar (Nov 22, 2008)

It's great to hear that you will com, Henrik. 

I hope to break some swedish records, but I have much less time to practice now, since I started with my masters thesis.


----------



## coinman (Nov 24, 2008)

I can offer cheep accommodations for people traveling to Swedish Cube Day 2008. I have a office in Kungsängen with toilet, shower, fridge and stove. If someone would like to stay there i can offer a space for 100 SEK (this is only to sponsor the 2500 SEK rent i pay). You will have to bring your own sleeping bag and pillows, and if possible a air mattress (i have a few to lend). I guess up to 6 or 8 people can fit in there. 

Please just PM me if you are interested!


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 26, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> The latest news:
> 
> There will be prize money! (I'm not fully informed about it yet, I will get back to the subject when I know the details).



I updated the page with the news:

http://www.svekub.se/kubdagen/


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 1, 2008)

It seems it is some problem with our registration form, the server does not send them to me for some reason I don't know.

If you did register but is not listed at the page?, then please sen a PM to me here or a mail to my brother (his mail is at the page)


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 3, 2008)

*Shedule:*

(I won't give exact times for the start of the events, we will try to go as quick as possible the whole day)

It will be two podiums, A and B and at the A-podium there will be the mayor events and at B the smaller puzzles.

-----------------
REGISTRATION
-----------------

A-podium:
2x2x2 + finals
4x4x4 + finals
3x3x3 first round

B-podium:
Square-1
Pyraminx
Magic, Master Magic, Snake

--------------------
LUNCH (ca 12:00)
--------------------

A-podium:
3x3x3 BLD + finals
3x3x3 OH
3x3x3 Semi + finals

B-podium:
Megaminx
Clock
Feet

--------------------
DINNER (ca 1700)
--------------------

A-podium:
Multi BLD
5x5x5 finals

B-podium:
2x2x2 OH
2-4 relay

--------------------
PRIZE CEREMONY
--------------------

During the whole day up to dinner it will also be 2 attempts 5x5x5 at the B-podium (when a competitor is ready to go and there is a scrambler/judge available, if there are some competitors left after dinner they will have their attempts before we continue with the unofficials)

4x4x4 and 5x5x5 BLD will run in a separate area during the day, as said earlier, you may have to skip other events if you do these.


----------



## joey (Dec 4, 2008)

Setting off to London in a few hours. (Staying there overnight, before getting my flight tommorow morning)

What's a good meeting point in Stockholm central?


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 4, 2008)

Lars just wrote he will be at the central at around 14:00, I replied I can meet him there but got no answer yet.

What time will you arrive? How?, by train?, from Arlanda?

(I'm asking questions first, then I plan a good meeting place =)


----------



## joey (Dec 4, 2008)

Okay, looks like we are all going to meet at The central station.

Lars, Ville and Magnus (probably). Lars and Ville will arrive sometime before me. I'm arriving at 14:40ish.


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 4, 2008)

OK, Magnus just wrote at SveKub he will meet you there, Annica Molin said she likes to participate but works until 17:00 so she catch up later.


----------



## anders (Dec 4, 2008)

I will work in Uppsala during Friday, but will join you in the evening.

/Anders


----------



## joey (Dec 4, 2008)

Well, I'm not sure for how long we will stay in Stockholm, before we go to where we are staying. But several hours at least.


----------



## Annica (Dec 4, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> OK, Magnus just wrote at SveKub he will meet you there, Annica Molin said she likes to participate but works until 17:00 so she catch up later.



I'm doing the best I can to leave work early, my boss likes me so it looks good.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Dec 4, 2008)

I will be coming by train from Arlanda airport and my expected time of arrival is 14.00.


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 4, 2008)

Ville arrives a little earlier than that so me Magnus and he will be at the central when you come. I PM my phone number to you so you can call us then.


----------



## Annica (Dec 6, 2008)

As expected Ville Seppänen broke the WR for 4x4x4 BLD with 6:06,21 and 3x3x3 BLD 48,05.
Very nice competition, but as always at the Swedish Cube Day, very long (but fun!) hours.


----------



## Lid (Dec 6, 2008)

Here is the WR 3x3x3 scramble
F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 D' B D' B L B' F2 D R' D2 L2 B2 (21f)


----------



## Dene (Dec 6, 2008)

YAY VILLE!


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 7, 2008)

In 5x5x5 BLD Ville had DNF, DNF, DNS.

I think Ville was the only record braker today, exept for national records and the statistical "oldest blindfold solver" (Mats Bergsten).

Anders is double checking all sorecards / results right now I think and when he is done he will send it to Ron, last year both stayed up until 3:AM to get the results up on WCA, don't expect them to do that again 

(but you newer know =)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 7, 2008)

Congratulations on the 3x3x3 and 4x4x4 BLD solves, Ville!!! Awesome times!!!



Kenneth said:


> In 5x5x5 BLD Ville had DNF, DNF, DNS.


And thanks for still leaving open one world record that us mere mortals can dream of having someday.


----------



## anders (Dec 7, 2008)

The 4x bf time is corrected to 6:05,21 after proof-reading the scorecards.

/Anders




Annica said:


> As expected Ville Seppänen broke the WR for 4x4x4 BLD with 6:06,21 and 3x3x3 BLD 48,05.
> Very nice competition, but as always at the Swedish Cube Day, very long (but fun!) hours.


----------



## pjk (Dec 7, 2008)

Congrats Ville. I made a post about the WR's in the BLD forum here.

Are there videos of them that will eventually be posted?


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 7, 2008)

pjk said:


> Congrats Ville. I made a post about the WR's in the BLD forum here.
> 
> Are there videos of them that will eventually be posted?




I think Joey has got the 3x3x3 on film, my brother was filming a bit Ville but only the DNF's


----------



## joey (Dec 7, 2008)

yeah, he got the WR. Hes standing behind me know, Im scared. Hes so famous. So very famous.

i think i have the 48, but Im not sure how well it was filmed etc.

All Villes 4x4 bld DNFs were recorded, just not the WR


----------



## KJiptner (Dec 7, 2008)

NICE VILLE  Another barrier broken... Finally the WR is below my BLD PB (ouch). What's next? Multi WR?


----------



## joey (Dec 7, 2008)

He says he won't get the multi WR for a long time  (not enough cubes to practice with )


----------



## coinman (Dec 7, 2008)

I got a few Ville solves on video. I got the 59.52 solve but not the 48.05. Also the two 4x4 DNFs and one 5x5 DNF. The 5x5 i filmed was 10:48.xx and as far as i can remember it only hade two centers and three edges misplaced. I will post it on Youtube as soon as i find out how to


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 8, 2008)

Chris Hardwick has work to do  congratz!


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 8, 2008)

Congratulations Ville, awesome times!

Chris


----------



## Doudou (Dec 8, 2008)

Is there a new WR in 3x3 no inspection ?


----------



## coinman (Dec 8, 2008)

We didn't do no inspection so no WR!


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 8, 2008)

But there is a new world record in 2-4 relay because it was the first ever (we had one attempt). Gunnar won and had 1:28.xx, don't know the rest of the places/times. I lost my NR's in Snake, the only event I did at the Cube day (I was the main judge, Snake is unofficial so there is no need for a main), Tommy Holm (a friend of my brother who started to cube because of being a friend of my brother =) did a lot of practice before and I knew he was going to take my records away. But not without a battle... also I broke the old NR's but as I expected it was not enough 

Lennart, Aspelin won the 2x2x2 OH, no WR's, maybe NR average, I think it was but I'm not sure.


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 9, 2008)

Some pics from Stefan Lidström:

http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/swedishcubeday2008/scd2008.html


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey all! Thanks for all the compliments. It was a great competition, only a bit too much for one day(about 12 hour competition ). There were all events except fewest moves.

I am happy about getting so many records. 2 WRs and 5NRs (4x4&5x5 single&avg, multiBLD(2/4 )) The 4x4 results are my personal records and so is the 5x5 single(thanks to Joey borrowing his cubes, and Tomas). I sucked at 3x3 as usual and my 2x2 results were bad because I had solved it only the day before the competition. But now I have a 2x2 (thanks Joey!! ) so next time I'll be better.

I was hoping for some better results in the BLD events too but I'm not complaining. Next time then..


----------



## joey (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey! You now have a 3x3 DIY too


----------



## coinman (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Ville (and al others as well!) for coming and make our small competition a whole lot more interesting! It's always nice if someone brakes a world record or two 

Next year we will make this in to a two day competition sins it's a little straining to compete for 12 hoers


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 9, 2008)

Haha, remember back in the day when everyone was skeptical about Ville's amazing unofficial results. 
Great job Ville, well deserved records, and that 4x4x4 one will be sooo hard to beat o.0


----------



## joey (Dec 9, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> Haha, remember back in the day when everyone was skeptical about Ville's amazing unofficial results.


They were?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 9, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> Great job Ville, well deserved records, and that 4x4x4 one will be sooo hard to beat o.0



Actually, Ville will probably beat it the next time he gets a successful solve.

But I'm hoping Chris makes it to a competition before then, so he can get the record back for the USA for one more short fleeting moment before it goes to Europe forever. At this point, it's still very much in Chris's range.


----------



## joey (Dec 9, 2008)

Mike: I havn't seen or heard of chris doing faster than 6mins? I mean 6:05 is basically sub6, when you are talking with times like this.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 9, 2008)

joey said:


> Mike: I havn't seen or heard of chris doing faster than 6mins? I mean 6:05 is basically sub6, when you are talking with times like this.



He hasn't updated this page in ages, but you can see there that way back in February he got very very close to 5 minutes. That was before he learned BH! I think the primary reason his typical times are firmly entrenched in the mid-6's is because he hasn't been pushed. Well, until now. Now we'll see what he's really capable of. (Of course, Ville could easily get a sub-5 at his next competition, and then I think it would be a lot tougher for Chris!)

The same is true for 5x5x5 BLD. I love the fact that I actually have an outside shot at 5x5x5 WR times right now, even if it is true that there are 4 or 5 people in the world (including Chris) who can blow the current record away (and I'm not one of them).


----------



## Dene (Dec 9, 2008)

Mr. Hughey, have more faith in yourself! With all your giant-cubes BLD practise, you'll get so much quicker at 5x5x5 you won't know what's hit you!


----------



## joey (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh okay, thanks Mike, I didn't see that.
You say it hadn't been updated in ages, the last 4x4 BLD update was only 2 months ago, on 2/10/08. Oh wait..... crazy american dates PPPP

I dunno if I or anyone mentioned that both Ville's DNFs were 5:2x.xx, although his last one was quite a bit off (still WAAYY more solved than my attempt ), and the first DNF was only parity off


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 9, 2008)

joey said:


> Oh okay, thanks Mike, I didn't see that.
> You say it hadn't been updated in ages, the last 4x4 BLD update was only 2 months ago, on 2/10/08. Oh wait..... crazy american dates PPPP


Yep. I know I saw that on there before October, so I'm sure it's one of our crazy American dates.



joey said:


> I dunno if I or anyone mentioned that both Ville's DNFs were 5:2x.xx, although his last one was quite a bit off (still WAAYY more solved than my attempt ), and the first DNF was only parity off


No, no one had mentioned it that I've seen, although I saw the 10:xx 5x5x5 DNF mentioned somewhere. As I said, Ville will probably put this out of sight the next time he competes. Which is why I'm hoping Chris gets to a competition soon, while he still has a good chance!


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 9, 2008)

Maybe we should mention that Mats Bergsten also had a 5x5x5 attempt, don't know about time but it was only 3 centres off.


----------



## joey (Dec 9, 2008)

Kenneth: your own brother mentioned it  http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=109672&postcount=1003

It was great judging ville for the big cubes attempt, I was trying to follow as much as I could, trying to gain insight as to where I was going wrong 

My attempt was around 14mins or so. Ville said that I memoed for like 10 mins, then exec'd in like 4  But, as usual, the cube was sufficiently scrambled after my attempt.

edit:
http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v950/240/39/833355236/n833355236_4978776_893.jpg


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 10, 2008)

Aha, but why did he post it in the accomplishment tread?? He did not accomplish anything, Mats did... not either, it was a failure. Hmm, maybe I shall moderate that post?, give him a warning for not reading the posting rules


----------



## Rune (Dec 10, 2008)

Mats Bergsten´s new record in "the oldest BLD solver" is still not there.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 10, 2008)

uweren2000 said:


> Mats Bergsten´s new record in "the oldest BLD solver" is still not there.



It looks like it is to me. Maybe you didn't hit refresh?


----------



## tim (Dec 11, 2008)

browser cache?


----------



## Rune (Dec 11, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> uweren2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Mats Bergsten´s new record in "the oldest BLD solver" is still not there.
> ...


----------



## KConny (Dec 11, 2008)

It's there.

Thanks Mike! For your congratulations some where...


----------



## KConny (Dec 11, 2008)

Did guy know that Lars Vandenbergh did 69 solves placing him 9th on the "Most solves in one competition" although this was just a one day comp?


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 12, 2008)

Henrik had 63, still he missed Clock because I needed someone to scramble it and he sacrified his attemts to that for me.

As I said somewhere else, this (and last years cube day) is probably the hardest cube comp ever held in one day, not to happen again, next year we will have two days.


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 16, 2008)

Finnaly, the unofficial results: http://www.speedcubing.com/results/c.php?allResults=All+Results&competitionId=SwedishCubeDay2008


----------

